# Maisy 9wks watching the movie homeward bound!



## rubysdoghouse (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh how cute is that!!!!! Maisy has good taste in entertainment. Over the years I have had several dogs that liked to watch TV and others that act as if they can't see it. I wonder why some like it and some don't? By the way she is adorable. More pics please....we love pics.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I loved that! She is a fluffy little ball of cuteness.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

OMG that just made me squeeeeaaalll!!!!!!!!!!

So cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

TOO TOO CUTE!!!!!! Thanks for the smiles and giggles. :


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

How sweet was that!! She is simply adorable!


----------



## jmc0504 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you everyone !!! Here are a few more pics, she's growing soo fast!!!


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

This is just TOO cute! My mom's German Shepherd loves watching movies with other dogs in them, too. His favorite was always "The Ugly Dachshund".


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

That is SO cute and she's so intense about it!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

That is so cute, and lovely to see the photos too. Molly has the same toy that is next to Maisy in the video, one of the few toys to survive her early puppyhood


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

that's waaaay too cute!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks like she needs to find out if they get home, did she watch that whole movie? ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Bailey'sMom (Oct 25, 2011)

She is so cute!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Maisy is a little doll! She sure put a big smile on my face....


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

LOVE too cute!


----------

